# How do you clean a plasma TV screen?



## encore (May 27, 2004)

I have the special cloth....but its not getting the grubby fingermarks off.  What is safe to use on it?  can you get a specific cleaning product?

thanks!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I bought the "spontex" dust wonder electrostatic action Duster
from my local supermarket, and It works Just fine.

It can be washed over & over too 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry, I just have to promote my job here  

Betterware do a fantastic LCD TV cleaner spray, £3.99, for all plasma/LCD screens. I use it on all my screens (TV,PC,Laptop) and cleans up loads of grubby marks


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm with shellebell, betterware lcd cleaner its good  
£3.99 fantastic value and only need a little spray great for mirrors too


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley I need a betterware book . . .


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

thanks girls, i'm in australia, i'll have a look for it here.  i just can't stare at those greasy little fingermarks any longer!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

don't use pledge thats what i did with my sisters brand new one, when she'd just had her baby, dutifuly went around to help get the house clean for her and ruined their new brand spanking telly. ooops   i''ve still got an old fashioned telly so I didnt know lmao lmao.


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

This is fab. Gets all the fingermarks off with no smears!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SVC2540-10-Plasma-Cleaner/dp/B000M1V8TO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1233181192&sr=8-3

/links


----------

